# Sucessful Completion of Therapy Dog Evaluation



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Please allow me the opportunity to brag "just a little" on my 4 year old GSD, Maggie, as she just completed her "_Pet Partner_" evaluation with a perfect score on all required exercises. 

I had not thought of _Therapy Dog Training_ for Maggie, but because our Vet and the fact he recommended Maggie for the training I thought it would be good for her and me, as I just retired from my professional career as a pilot this past February. 

I know several of you have gone through the handler training and pet evals, so you know what I am referring to when I talk about evaluation exercises. However, for those that are not familiar....there are two phases to the pet evaluation. One is the basic obedience; set, down, stay, and come, while being subject to various distractions, such as, wheel chairs, elderly people with walkers, and noises command to a hospital environment, and other pets that may be present on visitation day. The second part involves the pet's interaction with people and personal handling....i.e., brushing the pet, handling the pet in an almost rough way---what you might find with children. Handler and the pet partner’s interactions are extremely important throughout the exercise….the handler must be proactive with his or her pet to insure its well-being.

The handlers’ training precedes the pet evaluation and provides information and understanding on _Animal-Assisted Activity (AAA)_ and _Animal-Assisted Therapy (AAT)._  Primarily most activities we are involved in are AAA; which is what you might find if visiting a children’s ward, where several children may be involved, or just a room to room visit at a retirement/assisted living home.

If anyone is interested in more detail information regarding "Pet Partners", please contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! You have reason to be proud. Here's wishing for many hours of rewarding pet visits with your boy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done! You should be so proud.....


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Congratulations!! I hope to achieve the same when my boy is older


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats, that is fantastic!!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Many thanks to all............

Wishing you all the best during this Holiday Season.........


----------

